# Ping program



## kranky (Jun 30, 2010)

We need ping tool with different notifications (sound, email, system tray) about alert conditions. Could you recommend such tool?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2010)

Have a look at net-mgmt/nagios. It can do a lot more.


----------



## hydra (Jun 30, 2010)

I would also recommend nagios and add an alternative - zabbix.


----------

